# new (old) camera



## fightheheathens (Dec 13, 2005)

well, i was going through this goodwill looking for picture frames (which i didnt find) and i ran across this neat old camera and it was only 17 bucks. its a kodak No. 1-A Jr. camera from 1914-1927. (dont know the exact year)

Does anyone know  anything about this camera?  i did look it up online but i didnt find much and i figured you guys would know more anyways.
can i still find film for it. the camera seems to be in pretty good condition, the leather bellows dont appear to have any light leaks and the shutter and apature still work quite well.

if pictures of it would be helpful ill take some soon and put them up.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2005)

It's not uncommon for these old cameras to stay in pretty good repair, since they didn't have a lot of moving parts.  However, the only way to really test those bellows is to run film through it. More often than not, you will get some fogging due to a light leak - minor or major. The bellows are the main thing that cannot stand the test of time; they will dry rot, crack, etc. It's possible to get someone to replace them if you really want to make the little cam work.

A great many of these cameras took regular old 120 film; you will want your tripod handy as the shutter speeds were v.e.r.y. s.l.o.w. back then. Check the inside of the camera for film type. Oftentimes, you can tell by the takeup reel, if there is one. 

Post some pics of the new baby!


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 13, 2005)

What kind of film does it take? If it takes 160, you would be hard pressed to find some. I think that there is one from that era that takes 120, bt I don't remember if it is the 1 or the 1A.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2005)

I believe the camera you have is the No.1A Autographic Kodak Junior. The years of production are right, as you mentioned. The size of the film is A116 (no longer in existence) and the size of the frame is 2.5 x 4.25 inches. It's fairly common and very pretty. It makes for a great display and a conversation piece.

jwkwd: it is the No.1 that takes 120 film, frame of 2.25 x 3.25 inches.

I have one from this series, the 3, running on A118 film and with a frame of 3.25 x 4.25

It's beautiful to look at but I can't do much with it.  

Oh, perhaps one of the mods might help move this to the Collectors Corner? :mrgreen:


----------



## fightheheathens (Dec 14, 2005)

yea, later i found i need 116mm film for this camera, so now, is there anyway i can modify it or any way i can get 120 or 110mm film to work in this camera?  I'm all for the collection of old cameras and preservation, and i'll gladly display this and try to keep it in as good of condition as i can, but really i'd like to take some photos with it. 

I dont know much about film or processing, but im taking a photo class starting in January and i'll learn how to do B&W developing so mayby that might help?


I'm gona do more researching on this camera as im off for the month of december. i'll post some pictures of it tomorrow if i get a chance and ill try to figure out a way to use it. I think if i can do that, i could get some really cool looking pictures. 

anyway, thats for all the info so far :-D


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

> Oh, perhaps one of the mods might help move this to the Collectors Corner? :mrgreen:


Your wish is my command. :salute: 

I mean, sort of. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

Fighttheheathens: this is a useful place: http://www.jandcphotography.com/

Although at a glance I saw no mention of 116mm, but you might be able to modify it. Do some more google searching for places like J&C. :thumbup: 

It's always good to know how to process your own film, and if you're going to be collecting these old cams you're bound to be shooting more 120 film. You'll be able to run a test roll through a new camera and have same-day results, right from home - almost as quickly as digital!  So yes, it's a great idea and a small investment in supplies. You'll love it!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 14, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Your wish is my command. :salute:


 
:stun:    

Thanks Terri!


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> :stun:
> 
> Thanks Terri!





> I mean, sort of. :mrgreen:


Selective reading!


----------

